# Underground



## kpw85 (Dec 14, 2010)

well after typically just reading daily i figured with my new phone i would take some ongoing pictures of the current job i started today.
Basically they excavated a site next to a parish office to put 48 low income units. 4 stories i believe 

in the first pic which is where we started today on the left you have a 4 '' sanitary that serves a mens and womens bathroom in the office building. on the right is the 6'' storm for the office. The wye looking up was for the excavator who ran a 6'' pipe for a service basin that will be in a walkway.











in this pic you can see what we did today. not much but we had to take a load of all the material and kinda just get set up. The 6x4 tee on the storm is a clean-out.

On the 4'' the first tee is a clean-out followed by a 4'' combo looking up that we are going to bring over to the elevator to take those pumps.
Next we have a 4'' wye with a 90 im the top looking up which is a clean-out as well, followed by 2 more combos...... the first is for a set of bathrooms on the first floor, the second is for a stack going to the second floor. 













the last 2 pics are just 2 i snapped of the site while i was in the hole























ill try and post pics daily of what we have going on. we are working are way backwards so eventually that 6'' storm turns into 10'' and the 4'' sanitary goes out to the street in 6''.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tell that guy in the picture with the blue hard hat to get his hands out of his pockets...... 

come on, how cold does it get in Chicago in January?......:laughing:

work looks good.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good to me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Nice to see a cast iron ug looks good!


----------



## kpw85 (Dec 14, 2010)

well i snatched some more pics.... i havent been doing it every day for a couple reasons 1. its been so cold id rather just keep my gloves on and 2 sometimes i just forget to do so before we backfill.

anyways here is some plumbing ****



The first 2 pics are the sanitary and storm as they exit the building. That storm is a 10'' wye with a 6'' 90 for a clean-out

on the 6'' sanitary we have that first combo picking up some floor drains in the mechanical room and then going through a sleeve to pick up some stacks and bathrooms. the long baldy stub up is a clean-out.




















here is a pic of the san and storm running down the trench.
that 6'' stub on the storm will be going up through the building and picking up some roof heads.

on the sanitary the first baldy stub up is a clean-out the second is going to be picking up a floor drain for the hot water heaters and the third is a stack going up for some bathrooms on floors 3-5










in this pic you can see are connection from the pipes in my 1st post. 










this is just a shot of what the site looked like one beautiful morning










This is the end of our run for sanitary. In the first pic the pipe on the left is a clean-out, the one in the middle will be a stack serving a bathroom group on floors 3-5 the pipe on the right is gonna pick up the washing machines. ( this pic is the laundry room ) in the top right corner you can see that 4'' is the floor drain. The second pic is just it all stubbed up and graded. 2'' pipe on the left is the vent for the floor drain.





















These last 2 pics are for the retention system. We are not doing the install on this the excavators are doing it. looks like fun though



















we are in the process now of going back to are stubs and laying out some bathrooms on the 1st floor. i think on the first floor we only have a mechanical room, laundry, a janitors closet and a mens and womens bathroom.

also not shown in the pics we have a grease line that is running in the middle of the storm and sanitary but at an elevation of about 2' higher


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's some good looking work there

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## kpw85 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks... on my job its myself and a foreman. both of us like to do nice work which works out pretty well. He stays ahead with the material and layout and i'm just following behind. We also have an apprentice and operator as well.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

kpw85 said:


> Thanks... on my job its myself and a foreman. both of us like to do nice work which works out pretty well. He stays ahead with the material and layout and i'm just following behind. We also have an apprentice and operator as well.


I'm assuming that concrete culvurt and catch structure is for storm water?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

kpw85 said:


> well i snatched some more pics.... i havent been doing it every day for a couple reasons 1. its been so cold id rather just keep my gloves on and 2 sometimes i just forget to do so before we backfill.
> 
> anyways here is some plumbing ****
> 
> ...


 
This is what i call PLUMBING!!!! Good for you and your foreman for taking pride in your craft:thumbsup:


----------



## kpw85 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I'm assuming that concrete culvurt and catch structure is for storm water?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty



yes it is. ill take some more pics of what they got going on tomorrow. they are about half way done with it. i believe they have about 4 of those basins in total going in.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a nice job you guys are doing there...looks good.

Was the ground frozen solid? When I lived in NY, we needed the backhoe operator to break through the frozen layer of earth in winter before we could get down into the ditch. But down here in FL, that's never a problem.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Really nice work, and cold too. Working in a snow storm sucks.


----------



## kpw85 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's a nice job you guys are doing there...looks good.
> 
> Was the ground frozen solid? When I lived in NY, we needed the backhoe operator to break through the frozen layer of earth in winter before we could get down into the ditch. But down here in FL, that's never a problem.


Every night before we leave we put blankets down. Takes about 45 to put down and 45 in the morning to take them off , but it keeps the ground nice and soft.
Today it was 19* out which wasn't too bad. a couple days ago we got all set up went to move the bobcat and nothing.... The tracks were frozen solid. We had to use the push bar to break up the frozen mud and ice. Now we blanket that too at night


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

kpw85 said:


> Every night before we leave we put blankets down. Takes about 45 to put down and 45 in the morning to take them off , but it keeps the ground nice and soft.
> Today it was 19* out which wasn't too bad. a couple days ago we got all set up went to move the bobcat and nothing.... The tracks were frozen solid. We had to use the push bar to break up the frozen mud and ice. Now we blanket that too at night


Hears that, when we had the concrete business we had to put insulated tarps or blankets down on our pours. And weight them down with rebar or boards. Take them all up in the AM so it could air out, saw cut and replace again in pm.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

whats the material you're using?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't remember brand names, been too long since then. Apprx. 2" insulation inside packaged inside a plastic water proof mesh. We had a barn full of them as we tried to make 100 yard pours a day if possible.


----------



## kpw85 (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are some pics from yesterday. As you can see Chicago got hit with a ton of snow that started coming down around noon. I was hoping the GC was gonna let us go early but he wanted everyone to stay till 3:30, took me 4 hours to get home when it normally takes me 40 minutes.
anyway this is a little of what we got done

these pics are coming from the section in my first post. in this pic the 2 baldies stubbed up are cleanouts and coming towards us is a p-trap for floor drain in the mens room.










a different angle from the first pic and with some added stone. we have a cottage wye which is venting that floor drain. the branch of the wye is picking up a water closet and an open site that will be used to pick up the sump pit in the elevator shaft 









here is a close up. the pipe on the left is for the elevator, middle is a vent for that trap and on the right is the pipe that will be used to pick up the carrier fitting for the wall hung water closet and a urinal 









this line is running down for the womens bathroom. floor drain on the left and the other line is headed towards the water closets.









here is a close up of the wye









this line is picking up 4 lavs and 2 drinking fountains. 










and here it is mostly done both 2'' floor drain vents are brought back to the wall next to the lav









Here is the office we setup for the second half of the day


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good from here.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice work, looks great..


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I used to install soil pipe undergrounds all the time, in the suburban Chicago area. I forgot how much fun the frozen push gaskets were. I came up with a popcorn tin as a pot to hold the gaskets and a bunch of snow, we set a piece of tin on the lead furnace to act as a stove, and it melted the snow and kept the gaskets nice and pliable. we dipped them out of the boiling water with a lead ladle.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> I used to install soil pipe undergrounds all the time, in the suburban Chicago area. I forgot how much fun the frozen push gaskets were. I came up with a popcorn tin as a pot to hold the gaskets and a bunch of snow, we set a piece of tin on the lead furnace to act as a stove, and it melted the snow and kept the gaskets nice and pliable. we dipped them out of the boiling water with a lead ladle.


Seems a little exesive, i find just squeezing them a couple of times does the trick.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> Seems a little exesive, i find just squeezing them a couple of times does the trick.


You're not related to "Manhands" from that episode of Seinfeld are you?:jester:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

anything under 27F and I wouldnt be working


----------

